# TC33d Turns over but won't start



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello All,

Have a TC33d and it has ran perfect. Today while dumping the bucket it died. Just like someone turned it off. No sputter, just dead. Would turn over but would not start. Has 1/2 tank of fuel, battery good. Going to check / replace fuel and air filter tomorrow.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance
John


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

IF it was fuel related it woulda spit & sputtered.??
More than likely it is electrical.. either a fuse or your electic shut off solenoid took a dump.??
On the left side of the injection pump is your elec. solenoid, screwed into the block.
U can unscrew it from the machine & see if it starts.. just remember u cant shut it down unless u have a manual lever by the throttle on the engine, which I think u do..
Good luck & let us know how it went..
BTW> do u have any "trouble lites" blinking at u on the dash??
Either the sol. took a dump or "something" TOLD the sol. to shut off.??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe your seat switch popped out while operating the tractor. Just a thought, happened to me.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

PumpGuy, 

You nailed it.

Checked for 12v at solenoid and with key on and had it with key on 0v with key off.

Unscrewed solenoid so it was about 1/2" out and started. Screwed it back in to kill it.

AWESOME THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

Now just need to locate one.

Thank you
John


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So glad that seat switch is still working!!! LOL


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

HOLD THE BUS, John.. IT MAY BE the solenoid.. BUT it may also be a safety switch TELLING IT TO shut off.. Like a seat switch.. Disconnect the seat switch & paper clip the end if possible & see if the sol. turns on..


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

I have 12v at the solenoid and I do not believe mine has a seat switch, but I will check this afternoon.

Thanks
John


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U don't nec. have to buy a NH part.. that's to say, one that comes from NH..
They didn't make the fuel system so any part related to it comes from a diff. manuf.
& u might just find it a lot cheaper somewhere else..
Find/figure out what engine mdl. u have & search it THAT WAY.. NOT by the tractor mdl.
I hope a new sol. solves your problem..


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2019)

Did buy a cheap one off of amazon for $50, it had me worried for a bit. it was very hard to start the threads. Mostlikely due to everything in the way. Removed the fuel bowl and that made it a little easier. Did the fuel bowl filter while I was there. didn't really have to bleed it. Just ran fuel out the hose then connected the hose at the pump. It fired rite up, reved up and down for a few seconds then back to normal. 

Again thanks to everyone

Have some more questions about the 4wd but thats for another day.

John


----------

